# Vivonex Plus



## salvationishere2 (Jul 1, 2009)

Have any of you tried Vivonex Plus before? What were your side effects and how long did it take for your body to adjust back to normal? I have tried taking this for short durations, but each time I have very poor sleep that night.


----------

